# Vista: How to give FULL admin rights to other accounts???



## JRMBelgium (Jul 6, 2008)

I've done this a year ago. I found a way to give a normal account full admin rights without enabling the built-in admin. But now, after 90 minutes of searchin and tryin I can't find a way to disable ALL ennoying messages, only UAC messages are disabled.

I currently have UAC disabled but I still get fucking ennoying pop-ups for admin approval. Can someone please tell me how to disable these pop-ups before I trow my laptop out the window?


----------



## Kreij (Jul 7, 2008)

What are you trying to shut off?   You can disable driver signing checking using;

```
Bcdedit.exe /set nointegritychecks ON
```


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 7, 2008)

Jelle Mees said:


> I've done this a year ago. I found a way to give a normal account full admin rights without enabling the built-in admin. But now, after 90 minutes of searchin and tryin I can't find a way to disable ALL ennoying messages, only UAC messages are disabled.
> 
> I currently have UAC disabled but I still get fucking ennoying pop-ups for admin approval. Can someone please tell me how to disable these pop-ups before I trow my laptop out the window?



Cant you just set the account as an admin account??


----------



## Kreij (Jul 7, 2008)

I must admit that since they deleted the spam post, it looks like Jesse is telling himself to stop smoking crack or something


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm not sitting at my Vista machine right now, but I think it has something do with going into Computer Management, I think you need to add your user account to a group.  Perhaps add your user account to the same groups that the built-in Administrator account is in.



alexp999 said:


> Cant you just set the account as an admin account??



That doesn't work in Vista.  When you set an account as an admin account, it is really like setting it as a Power User in XP.  It still bugs the crap out of you every time you try to do something that requires admin rights.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 7, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> I'm not sitting at my Vista machine right now, but I think it has something do with going into Computer Management, I think you need to add your user account to a group.  Perhaps add your user account to the same groups that the built-in Administrator account is in.
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't work in Vista.  When you set an account as an admin account, it is really like setting it as a Power User in XP.  It still bugs the crap out of you every time you try to do something that requires admin rights.



Doesnt me... I'm running vista. my account is an admin account I never get any annyoing messages or pop-ups. only for unsigned drivers or if kaspersky finds something, or blocks a pop-up


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 7, 2008)

I know of away to login as the vista official Administrator Account, I forgot how lol, but if that would help you I'd find out again.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jul 7, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Doesnt me... I'm running vista. my account is an admin account I never get any annyoing messages or pop-ups. only for unsigned drivers or if kaspersky finds something, or blocks a pop-up



Disable Indexing on one of your harddrive partitions and tell me if you get a message.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 7, 2008)

Jelle Mees said:


> Disable Indexing on one of your harddrive partitions and tell me if you get a message.



I have that service turned off. so cant try that 

EDIT: Wait a sec, are you trying to get the privelages that let you mess around with windows system files?? Thats the only other time I get messages but I cant remember the last time I need to. I think the last time actually, lol. Was when i was modding the windows vista beta files to remove the watermark on the desktop. But if thats not what you mean, I have just gone on an irrelevant rant, lol!


----------



## Kreij (Jul 7, 2008)

IF you open a command prompt and type in "secpol.msc" and go to local accounts->Security Policy, you can change behavior but I am not sure this is what you are looking for in this case.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jul 7, 2008)

Laptop gone. The people that bought it don't care so i'm good


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jul 7, 2008)

Jelle Mees said:


> Laptop gone. The people that bought it don't care so i'm good



Gone like out the window?


----------



## Kreij (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad you are good to go, but we did not solve the problem.
I somehow feel .... cheated


----------

